# How long do protien shakes "keep"?



## dogsoldier (Dec 11, 2010)

Just an idle thought.  If you were to load up a coffee thermos with a protein shake then take it work, will it keep?  I now that some shakes gel up, whey doesn't. It would be nice not having to break away from the desk on a busy work day to make a shake.  Just wondering.


----------



## Marat (Dec 11, 2010)

Why not keep the powder and the water separate until you're ready to drink?


----------



## dogsoldier (Dec 12, 2010)

Yeah, I do that all the time.  I was thinking when my job takes me to the field where it would more convenient to have the stuff pre-made.


----------



## Built (Dec 12, 2010)

Shaker cup with dry powder; carry that and a bottle of water. Solved.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 12, 2010)

dogsoldier said:


> Just an idle thought. If you were to load up a coffee thermos with a protein shake then take it work, will it keep? I now that some shakes gel up, whey doesn't. It would be nice not having to break away from the desk on a busy work day to make a shake. Just wondering.


 
I used to blend up oats, fruit, whey and eggs for a bulking shake and take it to work in a thermos . . never had a issues.


----------



## Grubs (Dec 12, 2010)

After the powder is mixed I think it only keeps for around 5-10 min.  After that the enzymes eat it away.


----------



## Built (Dec 13, 2010)

You've got to be kidding me!

What's left - air?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 13, 2010)

Grubs said:


> After the powder is mixed I think it only keeps for around 5-10 min. After that the enzymes eat it away.


 
mwahahahahaha! . . .  if you leave it in your mouth too long, do the enzymes start eating away your tongue as well???


----------



## BillHicksFan (Dec 13, 2010)

I know if I have shake at work and don't clean the shaker out it smells like arse at the end of the day.


----------



## SFW (Dec 13, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> I used to blend up oats, fruit, whey and eggs for a bulking shake and take it to work in a thermos . . never had a issues.


 

raw eggs?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 13, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> raw eggs?


 
werd raw eggs . . blend it all up with ice . . it stays cool and fresh in a thermos, but you need to give it a shake up before you pour it.


----------



## dogsoldier (Dec 13, 2010)

Well, I should have tried this over the weekend.  But I was lazy. If I remember, I will mix up a shake and let it stand overnight and see what happens.  Report back later.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 13, 2010)

dogsoldier said:


> Well, I should have tried this over the weekend. But I was lazy. If I remember, I will mix up a shake and let it stand overnight and see what happens. Report back later.


 
just keep it refridgerated like you would milk


----------



## Grubs (Dec 13, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> mwahahahahaha! . . .  if you leave it in your mouth too long, do the enzymes start eating away your tongue as well???



Good one.  Most protein powders have aminogen that will slowly break it down once mixed.  You must be new to this, I can tell by your physique.


----------



## Built (Dec 13, 2010)

Grubs said:


> Good one. Most protein powders have aminogen that will slowly break it down once mixed. You must be new to this, I can tell by your physique.


 
YOU must be new to this. You make it sound like Aminogen renders the protein unusable. 
http://www26.netrition.com/kaizen_aminogen_page.html
"Where do these free amino acids go after they are released?
The free amino acids released by Aminogen circulate to perform vital functions in the body, such as building muscles, resulting in body compositional change. "
PS my protein powder does not list Aminogen as an ingredient, although it sounds like it might be a good supplement.


----------



## Grubs (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice too see that you went from being a smart ass to actually debating the issue.  

Poliquin wrote article on it, I can't post links so you can dig it up.  Most quality powders have some type of enzymatic blend like aminogen or zytrix that includes protease which can cause:



> a destructive change, abolishing a protein's function or digesting it to its principal components


----------



## Built (Dec 13, 2010)

Ah, that would refer to a destructive change in the biological action of enzymes - functional proteins that act as catalysts. Denaturing them renders them inactive, but does not destroy the actual amino acids - quite the contrary, their amino acids are actually being made more immediately bioavailable through this process. 
Denaturation Protein

Avidin is an example of an enzyme we are better off consuming denatured. 

Aminogen purports to turn every protein-source into free-form amino acids (Built's note: free-form amino acids that cost less and taste a whole lot better than those nasty-ass-tasting BCAAs I try to choke down <gag>)

Smart ass. Hmmmph. I've been called worse.


----------



## Grubs (Dec 13, 2010)

> Dymatize Elite Whey Protein Isolate Gourmet Vanilla Directions
> 
> Add 1 level scoop to 5-6 ounces of water, milk or juice. Stir, shake, or blend for 20 seconds, or until completely dispersed, *then drink immediately*.



I try help someone and I get shot down by two people who don't know what the hell they're talking about.  I'm done.


----------



## Built (Dec 13, 2010)

I know what I'm talking about. I don't know what YOU'RE talking about, and I'm not convinced you do, either. 

Take a moment, Grub, breathe, and ponder this: why would a supplement company put out a product that destroys the protein content of food?

They don't, right? It just breaks down protein, pre-digests it into its component amino acids. 

There's a good reason to drink this stuff immediately: there are no preservatives in it. Protein rots REALLY fast. Think "cadaverine". You ever open a ripe protein shaker-cup you forgot in the back seat for a few hours in the hot sun? You see my point. 

Now, if you can find me something that asserts the protein is somehow lost or destroyed upon waiting, cough it up and I'll make DAMNED sure to never ever purchase anything with that enzyme added!


----------



## LAM (Dec 13, 2010)

aminogen kicks ass, It's been in great use since about '99-2000.  back then the protein factory was one of the few that sold is as a separate additive to custom protein blends.

Journal of the International Society of Sports Nutrition | Full text | An open label study to determine the effects of an oral proteolytic enzyme system on whey protein concentrate metabolism in healthy males


----------



## Built (Dec 13, 2010)

Cool - thanks for posting that, LAM. 

You're more familiar with this product than I am - you see anything that suggests protein is destroyed by it? So far, it looks like it denatures some of the protein into amino acids, which is a great idea from the perspective of remaining nitrogen-positive. Probably a bigger deal while cutting than bulking, but if it's cheap enough, for both.


----------



## LAM (Dec 13, 2010)

people take the term denatured literally and assume destruction of the amino acids.  only the original protein structure if permanently altered when the peptide bonds are broken.  proteins can be denatured by heat, chemical enzyme, etc. whether or not any damage is done all depends on the manner by which the protein is actually broken down.


----------



## Built (Dec 13, 2010)

I know - every once in a while I still see "can I cook with whey powder" posted up in earnest, invariably answered by "naw, bra, you'll denature the protein". Cooking protein denatures it. It's still protein. It just won't act like an enzyme anymore.


----------



## LAM (Dec 13, 2010)

whey protein fractions are sensitive to high heat if you are talking about cooking best to use milk proteins for that.  whey fractions are manufactured at lower temperatures because of this.  

i add whey to my oats, hot chocolate, etc. sometimes but just do it after the oats have been removed from the heat source.


----------



## Built (Dec 14, 2010)

Okay but how high? I mean, it's not like I'm going to go frying whey-isolate donuts or something!

I tried to make hot chocolate out of one once and it curdled something fierce. Ick.


----------



## LAM (Dec 14, 2010)

from what I have found around 70-90 degree Celsius which is pretty high but not sure about the accuracy of that.  a lot of the manufacturing info regarding whey is protected by the manufacturers


----------



## IrishMonk (Dec 14, 2010)

Of course you could buy the pre-mixed "tubes".... they sell a small variety of those at the Vitamin Shoppe where I buy my sups.


----------

